# Help ! I can't wear my pump when doing Sports...



## Philfi_123

I'm an insulin pump user (have had insulin for 18 years) and a keen sportsman. However I have been having real problems as being male the only holder options available are the thigh strap and waist belts which are useless when playing football or cricket, as I am constantly tearing the cannula out or the pump is getting hit and one of these days will get smashed. 

Do you know of any other options e.g something that goes on the back and holds the pump firm in one position ? 

I have tried different length tubing and it hasn't helped as the pump either falls off the belt or if using the elastic belt attachment it just twists round my body when I twist and tears the cannula. 

I also have problems getting the cannula to stay stuck when I sweat. 

Due to the problems I've been having I am taking my pump off to play cricket and after 3 hours in the field or batting my sugars are often in the 20's, or if playing football at the end of 90 minutes is often similar. 

I have a Roche Aviva Combo pump.

I can't be the only one with this issue..


----------



## Northerner

I don't have a pump but I do a lot of running and I use a Spibelt to keep my meter and stuff in. When you are wearing it you don't know you have it on as it doesn't move about at all, and I know that quite a lot of pumpers use them


----------



## Philfi_123

Thanks for that. Issue is that it is the same thing as the elasticated belt I have. 

I can't wear anything at waist level, due to the ball impacts, and it has to be secure fitting so it doesn't twist round. If I were to use this but lift it to chest level in time it will just work down and twist...

I had soemthing similar (a belt pocket) but it didn't work...


----------



## bigpurpleduck

I can't offer any pump-wearing suggestions because I just hook mine into my bra when I'm active!

However, if you do detach for sports, maybe you could try bolusing the next 90 minutes basal ahead of time to avoid the highs afterward. For example, if basal rate for that time is 0.5u/h, bolus 0.75u. You can fiddle with the amounts, maybe half before & half after.


----------



## Philfi_123

Thanks Duck. I kind of do this already but need to be careful not to send myself hypo prior to the rise in blood sugar as there is also the immediate impact of the running and things I'm doing. 

Also cricket can mean I don't have my pump on for 4 plus hours at a time, therefore If I give the equivalent of that up front it would be equivalent to me needing to eat 70 grams of carbs... or correcting from 24 or so... 

There must be an easier answer... Thank anywho.


----------



## shiv

You could try getting in touch with a company like Funky Pumpers who take custom orders for belts - what about getting one long enough so  that it fits snuggly over your shoulder and then under the other armpit to stop it sliding round? Could wear the pump on your back then?

What about sewing a baby sock into the inside/back of your shirt and tucking it into that?


----------



## Philfi_123

Thanks Shiv, tried the second of the suggestings but the thump of the pump on my body when I run left me with some hefty bruises..

Problem with any type of BELT is that it is only fixed in one direction. therefore the wieght of the pump will drag it to under my arm in your example which will be most uncomfortable. 

Nice thinking though... 

I was hoping there'd be some sports people on here who may have had this issue but solved it...


----------



## Hanmillmum

Hi, there are devices for pump wearing for young children that straps the pump to their back, like a harness, like this :

http://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk...ulin-pump-accessories/cases-for-children.html

Could you see if you could get adult version from anywhere, I would try the american websites, so much more geared up over there. Or if anywhere can make one for you?

We have sewed pockets from the leg bit of new socks onto our toddlers vests with a bit of velcro or a popper at the top to keep pump in place, could this idea work for you but with the pocket round the back ? I snake the tubing round the opposite side of her body from where the cannula is sited ( her buttocks) to keep it snug so no loops hanging down which can easily catch and snag. 

Hope you get fixed up with something


----------



## Northerner

Philfi_123 said:


> ...I was hoping there'd be some sports people on here who may have had this issue but solved it...



Phil, you might like to pose your question on the Runsweet forum: 

http://www.runsweet.com/


----------



## Philfi_123

Cheers Hanmillmum, 

With regards the Medtronic thing, they don't do an adult size and quote for a personal one came to c. ?400 which I can't really affrd right now. 
With regard the T'shire/vest thing, can't do this as not tight enough to skin to stop bruising from when the pump flaps around. 

Northerner... already tried posting on their board, but just hasn't come up. Don't know why, their mods say its been released.. 

Cheers !


----------



## Hanmillmum

OMG ?400 !!!!!

You would think there must be something, you can't be the only sports person struggling with this one ? Fingers crossed for you, must be really frustrating !


----------



## Northerner

You could use your pens on match days  We had a question from a mountain biker recently with similar fears for pump safety:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19447


----------



## Philfi_123

Northerner,

Yes, but I think my body gets confused as not only do I then have to use pens for my boluses but also my levemir for the background, which having tired it leads to my body being just as all over the place.... 

If that is a long term solution then I will work with my DSN to perfect but there MUST be something else, can't believe that other pump users (especially sports people) have not got a solution which would allow me to wear the pump..)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Can you not get someone to make you an under arm harness? Bit like a gun holster.tubi grip also works wonders for having pumps in odd places.
Cricket is easy to deal with have whites with a pocket and have pump in leather case wraped in bubble wrap  or find some high inpact rubber to shield it.
My pump has taken a full on kick from a bad mannered 2 yr old (horse) and lived to tell the tale.
Tubing can not be yanked out if you follow the basic rule of using tape to secure it your body and thus stops the cannula be pulled out. Mefix works very well.
To make the cannula stick have you tried skin tac? http://www.mghealthcare.co.uk/products.aspx You can have a free sample to try it out. If it works ask for the VAT to be deducted alos you don't need to invest in the remover just use alcohol wipes.


----------



## Philfi_123

Hanmillmum, you read it right ?400... as they have t make it specially therefore I have to pay additional for labour, design and testing costs. 

If it were a one off cost I'd consider it, but if it broke/snapped etc, then it would be a full replacement at the same cost...


----------



## Robster65

I wonder if there's any pumpers on www.runsweet.com who could share ideas.

I would imagine there must be cricketers and footballers who pump.

Rob

Sorry. ALready been suggested !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Philfi_123 said:


> Northerner,
> 
> Yes, but I think my body gets confused as not only do I then have to use pens for my boluses but also my levemir for the background, which having tired it leads to my body being just as all over the place....
> 
> If that is a long term solution then I will work with my DSN to perfect but there MUST be something else, can't believe that other pump users (especially sports people) have not got a solution which would allow me to wear the pump..)



I think it's you that's confused 
If you disconect your pump all you do is calculate what you are missing in basal over that time span and cover with your rapid. As soon as you reconnect you are back to normal usage again.


----------



## Philfi_123

Thanks Pumper_sue, will try the body Talc, thats an interesting one !!!

Wih regard the pocket, doesn't work when running unfortunately or twisting.ans the pump come out of the pocket or tugs too much. 

I have taped the pipe to myself in the past but does not REALLY help... 

I am on my second pump already, as the first (thankfully covered on HH insurance) got hit by a ball on the display and stopped working... at a few grand the're too expensive for that to happen too often. You may have been lucky with yours...

Many thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Another thought is hang it around your neck you can get pouches sp* for this purpose. To make sure it stays in place stick some heavy duty plaster over it. You will never have to wax again


----------



## Philfi_123

Pumper_sue, 

that doesn't work.. I tried it the first time I took the pump off to play cricket. 

Unfortunately an innings can be a 4/5 hour period out in the field, and therefore I needed to take 4 units to cover. My b/s at the time was 6.1. half hour in I felt really light headed and left the field, tested and I was 1.9.... !!!?!?!?!?!

DSN suggested it was because the insulin goes straight into the blood stream and therefore acts all at once, plus due to exercise my BS goes lower also... 

She said its a bit like taking a jog in 50 degree heat. cover yourself in ice at the start and you'll be REALLY cold at the start, but will be REALLY hot at the end. But take constant cold drinks and you'll stay cool throughout...


----------



## trophywench

http://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/product-information/insulin-pump-accessories/sports-use.html


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Philfi_123 said:


> Pumper_sue,
> 
> that doesn't work.. I tried it the first time I took the pump off to play cricket.
> 
> Unfortunately an innings can be a 4/5 hour period out in the field, and therefore I needed to take 4 units to cover. My b/s at the time was 6.1. half hour in I felt really light headed and left the field, tested and I was 1.9.... !!!?!?!?!?!
> 
> DSN suggested it was because the insulin goes straight into the blood stream and therefore acts all at once, plus due to exercise my BS goes lower also...
> 
> She said its a bit like taking a jog in 50 degree heat. cover yourself in ice at the start and you'll be REALLY cold at the start, but will be REALLY hot at the end. But take constant cold drinks and you'll stay cool throughout...



Phil,
I'm confused by what you are saying. If you are saying your normal usage would be 4 units then......... surely if playing sports you reduce your insulin acordingly  Surely the umpire can hold on to your gear for you and stop play for a few mins to sort yourself out.
It does sound to me as if you need to sort out your insulin needs whilst playing sport and either bolus or not the right amount by pen according to blood sugars, if not wearing the pump.
Do you have the book pumping insulin by John Walsh? If not highly recommend it can be found on amazon and known as the pumpers bible.


----------



## shiv

Hi Phil,

Would I be right in thinking that you are on 1u/hour or thereabouts, hence needing 4 units over 4 or 5 hours? The reason you would have gone low is because instead of those 4u being spread over the 4 hours or so, you've given it all in one go.


----------



## Philfi_123

shiv said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Would I be right in thinking that you are on 1u/hour or thereabouts, hence needing 4 units over 4 or 5 hours? The reason you would have gone low is because instead of those 4u being spread over the 4 hours or so, you've given it all in one go.



Shiv, 

Correct. This is the reason I can't give up front, and can't ask teh game to stop for 4/5 minutes every hour to do a test and correct... 

Must be some way round it... 

Have read 100's of books articles and stufff and still no luck !!!


----------



## shiv

Is it possible to keep your kit close to you when you are playing? Testing only takes a matter of seconds, I know it would interrupt your flow of the game but if you could test quickly and correct as necessary it would obviously benefit you massively. 

Is there no break at all during the games? (sorry I know nothing about cricket!!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

shiv said:


> Is it possible to keep your kit close to you when you are playing? Testing only takes a matter of seconds, I know it would interrupt your flow of the game but if you could test quickly and correct as necessary it would obviously benefit you massively.
> 
> Is there no break at all during the games? (sorry I know nothing about cricket!!)



Umpire can have Phil's test kit in his pocket no problem as well as his pen Phil can quite easily test between bowling and jab the before the next one. No hold up at all.
Same as he can quite easily keep the pump in his pocket with padding for protection and velcro or a safety pin to hold pocket shut.

Men! Who invented them?


----------



## trophywench

Err, what was wrong with the sports shoulder/back holster thingy I posted the link to?

A cricket ball fast bowled will leave the bowler at 130-145kph, and will then lose anything up to 30-isk kph depending on weather, state of pitch affecting bounce etc etc.  (bit like the variables that affect BG)

Soooo, we need padding that will protect a lump of plastic and some complicated electrics from a spherical lump of wood travelling at (give or take) anything up to 90 miles an hour.  That will be light enough and small enough to keep in your trouser pocket, snuggling up to your box.  Lovely.

May I suggest Kryptonite ......


----------



## HOBIE

I know it might be a bit of a problem but !  I used to spend 3 days a week in the north sea in all kinds of weather. Did nt reall enjoy myself till a force 5 wind with white horses !      Dont let some strong duck tape put you off !


----------



## Philfi_123

trophywench said:


> Err, what was wrong with the sports shoulder/back holster thingy I posted the link to?
> ......



Been reliably informed by supplier that it won't fit my pump as I am not with Medtronic...


----------



## trophywench

Well when I look at the bra thingy - and particularly the 'access hole' in it -  that Roche supply for theirs you'd think you'd never get the pump in it, but you can.  Takes a bit of 'persuasion' but you can get there.

Well of course Medtronic are gonna say that, I'm sure Roche would say theirs wan't suitable for a Medtronic.

It looked like it was made of Lycra to me, like the bra thingy I'm on about, hence whilst knowing eg the Spirit is a bit bigger than the Veo I thought it was stretchy, so was worth a try.  Did they say eg it fits this pump and that pump, but not your pump - or did they just dismiss it? 

Plus - I'm sure everyone knows somebody who can operate a needle and thread to good effect - even if they can't themselves, don't they???  Crikey, we've even replaced a panel in a tent using a normal domestic sewing machine before now!  Took 3 of us to deal with the feeding it through - but we did it.  And it looked OK and it worked.

It's a shame nobody has one you could have a look at.


----------



## trophywench

Just had another random thought, ish ....

What about Runsweet?  they exist to assist Diabetic sports people - have you tried asking them?

http://www.runsweet.com/


----------



## Ellie Jones

Phil not read all the posts, so may be repeating myself..

I would look for if you haven't got a friend who is handy with a sewing machine or you may have a leather craft person/company near you..

Depending on who does it, you need to get them to make an holster type thing, that fits over your shoulders etc and then make a purpose pouch that frimly attached to the holster...


----------



## Phil65

Phil,

I captain my local cricket team.....it is tricky but actually I have found playing cricket with pump therapy easier than MDI.  When batting I just disconnect my pump, the exercise more than compensates for my basal that I've missed, whilst fielding I give myself a 10% Temoprary basal rate....seems to work for me.  I wear cricket trousers that have a pocket and use a slightly longer line than normal. So far, all's well.....I was regularly in the 20s on MDI whilst playing cricket.


----------



## Mel

HI 
have you tried these http://www.pumpwearinc.com they do waist bands which we wear for hockey- have even wrapped the pump in bubble wrap themn put it in the waist band ,they stop the pump flapping


----------



## tracey w

Phil65 said:


> Phil,
> 
> I captain my local cricket team.....it is tricky but actually I have found playing cricket with pump therapy easier than MDI.  When batting I just disconnect my pump, the exercise more than compensates for my basal that I've missed, whilst fielding I give myself a 10% Temoprary basal rate....seems to work for me.  I wear cricket trousers that have a pocket and use a slightly longer line than normal. So far, all's well.....I was regularly in the 20s on MDI whilst playing cricket.



I know someone who plays cricket with a pump and same as you just puts it in his pocket with no problems


----------



## Philfi_123

Phil65 said:


> Phil,
> 
> I captain my local cricket team.....it is tricky but actually I have found playing cricket with pump therapy easier than MDI.  When batting I just disconnect my pump, the exercise more than compensates for my basal that I've missed, whilst fielding I give myself a 10% Temoprary basal rate....seems to work for me.  I wear cricket trousers that have a pocket and use a slightly longer line than normal. So far, all's well.....I was regularly in the 20s on MDI whilst playing cricket.



Issue with putting in my pocket when fielding is that I am a keeper, and so am always diving around... hurts to land on it and don't want to smash it. 

With regard batting, maybe I am too correct a batsman and hit too many 4's but after 2 hours of batting I am always in the 20's.... obviously exercise does not have the same impact on me...


----------



## Philfi_123

tracey w said:


> I know someone who plays cricket with a pump and same as you just puts it in his pocket with no problems



Again can't wear it on the waist...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Philfi_123 said:


> Again can't wear it on the waist...



If it's in your pocket it not on your waist is it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Philfi_123 said:


> Issue with putting in my pocket when fielding is that I am a keeper, and so am always diving around... hurts to land on it and don't want to smash it.
> 
> With regard batting, maybe I am too correct a batsman and hit too many 4's but after 2 hours of batting I am always in the 20's.... obviously exercise does not have the same impact on me...



Wrap it in some bubble wrap same as everyone else would. Beside unless you sat on your backside it will be fine in back pocket.

So you have choices to make...
1 give up sport
2 give up pump
3 think up your own idea for wearing the pump because what ever anyone else suggests is wrong


----------



## Pigeon

Ragnar Hanas' book suggests when doing a day of energetic sport you could use levemir as your background and disconnect the pump. He suggests starting with 0.2U/kg as a starting point and trial and error from there, remembering to reduce your evening basal rates as the injected dose will still be floating around. You could try to get your levemir to a level where it keeps you steady - and have a few gel sachets in your pocket just in case. I know it would be hard work at first and result in random highs and lows, but unfortunately with diabetes and exercise the only thing that works is trial and error! Maybe you could use one of your training days to experiment a bit. Presumably you could still connect your pump for meal time boluses as required.

I'm not on a  pump, but I know these things are do-able. I did a triathlon recently and after some trial and error in training finished on 6.2 without having done any BG tests or injections en route.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Phil65

Philfi_123 said:


> Issue with putting in my pocket when fielding is that I am a keeper, and so am always diving around... hurts to land on it and don't want to smash it.
> 
> With regard batting, maybe I am too correct a batsman and hit too many 4's but after 2 hours of batting I am always in the 20's.... obviously exercise does not have the same impact on me...



Move your feet faster then to save diving!  I know.......your bowlers make you keep like a goal keeper!  seriously though, I field at slip and have to dive around a bit, never been a problem for me.  I am also a hitter as a batter....no patience!


----------



## elliebug

so, wacky suggestion, what if you got a bra and put your pump in the cup? you could even wear it backwards, could maybe adapt it a bit so it looks less like womens underwear!!!!! i will admit that this sounds stupid but it might work!!!!!!
i will try and think of a more sensible idea!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

elliebug said:


> so, wacky suggestion, what if you got a bra and put your pump in the cup? you could even wear it backwards, could maybe adapt it a bit so it looks less like womens underwear!!!!! i will admit that this sounds stupid but it might work!!!!!!
> i will try and think of a more sensible idea!!



LOl,
I shouldn't worry about the OP Ellie, he hasn't been around since the begining of August. His posts reminded me of a wind up merchant


----------



## elliebug

well i was entertained for 10 min thinking about it!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

elliebug said:


> well i was entertained for 10 min thinking about it!!!



 must admit it did make me giggle as well. Lets see what excuse he comes back with as to why it wont work for him


----------



## Phil65

Pumper_Sue said:


> LOl,
> I shouldn't worry about the OP Ellie, he hasn't been around since the begining of August. His posts reminded me of a wind up merchant




.....hope I didn't offend him! .....also the bra idea....well...it's just wrong!


----------

